# LT 133 Issues



## photonsforever (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a John Deere LT133. I was having some starter issues so I replaced the starter and Starter Solenoid. That seems to have fixed those issues. 

When I used my tractor at no specific intervals the tractor would just cut off. Generally if I wait 10 minutes it will crank back up. It may run for an hour or 5 minutes and cut back off again. Sometimes I can run it for 2-3 hours and it won't cut off at all. 

Will replacing the starter / solenoid help this issue? Any other ideas of what could be causing this. I replace the fuel filter regular. 

Thanks


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does it surge and loose power then die or is it just boom dead?


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Wouldn't think starter or sel I would check the seat safty switch. Just jump it and see if it still does it. Also the ignition switch could be going bad. Just a couple thoughts.


----------



## photonsforever (Mar 11, 2013)

It doesn't seem to surge. Just dies!! I'll check the seat and ignition switch. When you say, "Just Jump it" ; what do you mean? Jumping the tractor or something to do with the safety switch?

Thanks


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

photonsforever said:


> It doesn't seem to surge. Just dies!! I'll check the seat and ignition switch. When you say, "Just Jump it" ; what do you mean? Jumping the tractor or something to do with the safety switch?
> 
> Thanks


The safety switch.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Check the wiring around the firewall just behind the battery & around the engine for deterioration, discolouration or burn marks - could be age, excess heat in the engine bay or some other reason but on the LT series the wiring insulation often fails & earth arcs against the frame causing these intermittent issues - easily fixed with insulation tape & encasing the area in split spiral wrap.


----------

